# Getting the latest files that were not downloaded during upgrade



## shahab (Feb 20, 2021)

While upgrading from *11.4-RELEASE-p7* to *12.2-RELEASE-p3*, I encountered the following message:



> ...
> 
> The following files are affected by updates, but no changes have been downloaded because the files have been modified locally:
> 
> ...



I might have something to do with the cert file, but am pretty sure that sendmail.st change is of not my actions. It is a binary file by the way.

Nevertheless, my question is simple: Is there anyway I can get my hands on the original cd8c0d63.0 and check/diff for myself?


----------

